# Parc Solei vs Tuscany



## PassionForTravel (Aug 2, 2016)

We are going to Orlando in December. Two couples age 50's and 80's. Doing a cruise. We are not going to be going to any parks but I had HGVC points to use up and by going a few days early we can save on airfare. So a chance to try an Orlando resort.

We are currently booked into Parc Solei because I thought I read it was the nicest. But comments on another thread about Tuscany have me questioning my decision. Tuscany is still available for our dates so I could switch. I've read a bunch of the reviews about both properties and they are all good, so now it's do I switch or stay with what we have.

Ian


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 2, 2016)

Tuscany (I-Drive) is next door to an outlet mall -- which I find hazardous.
There's a shopping center across the street and nice restaurants in the vicinity.
For some folks, there's too much "real world" stuff going on outside.

My problem with Parc Solei is that it's isolated, in the middle of nowhere.
It was part of multi-use development called Midtown that never blossomed.
Some folks don't mind that becuz it is newer with self-contained amenities.

I've stayed in all 3 Orlando resorts and prefer Tuscany. YMMV.
.


----------



## linsj (Aug 2, 2016)

If you don't want to rent a car, Tuscany is on the I-drive trolley route. There's also a grocery store across the street.

I've seen the Parc Solei resort, but it's too isolated for me. I like the convenience of public transportation and restaurants and stores within walking distance.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 2, 2016)

I guess it depends on personal preference. 

I drive is next to the outlet mall and right near several restaurants. This means you can walk, and shop and get groceries etc without having to drive far (or at all), and still have the resort ammeneties. 

Parc soliel is newer and is about 5 min away from Tuscany by car. It is a little more isolated, but once you are in either resort the hustle and bustle outside seems meaningless and it is pretty calm. 

Both resorts are very nice and you will enjoy yourself equally well.


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 2, 2016)

Just sayin' ... We often like isolated ..


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 2, 2016)

Keep in mind, if you have a car, parking is miserable at Tuscany.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 2, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> Keep in mind, if you have a car, parking is miserable at Tuscany.


I wouldn't say that.. it can be challenging depending on time of day.  But I would view parking at southbeach without valet to be much more in line with miserable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (Aug 2, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> I wouldn't say that.. it can be challenging depending on time of day.  But I would view parking at southbeach without valet to be much more in line with miserable.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



I wouldn't even bother with a car in South Beach.


----------



## Gryphoak (Aug 2, 2016)

buzglyd said:


> Keep in mind, if you have a car, parking is miserable at Tuscany.



That has me a bit worried. We always rent a car in Orlando to get around to the parks.  How bad is the parking situation at Tuscany in mid Feb?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone. We've been back and forth on this a few times but we are currently leaning to stay with Parc Solei.

Ian


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 3, 2016)

Gryphoak said:


> How bad is the parking situation at Tuscany in mid Feb?



We've been to Tuscany 3x in various seasons...
Parking for us has not been miserable, or even difficult.

A couple of times, we couldn't park center-front at our building.
We had to park a bit between ours and another... _A short hike._
.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 3, 2016)

Gryphoak said:


> That has me a bit worried. We always rent a car in Orlando to get around to the parks.  How bad is the parking situation at Tuscany in mid Feb?


I had no problems this past feb. There are just a limited number of close up spots 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 3, 2016)

Gryphoak said:


> That has me a bit worried. We always rent a car in Orlando to get around to the parks.  How bad is the parking situation at Tuscany in mid Feb?



Worst case is that you are in a remote building and there is no spots left.  There is a large parking lot by the lobby that can be used for overflow when the spaces by the buildings are all taken.

Kurt


----------



## wja (Aug 3, 2016)

We stayed at Tuscany the last week in May, over Memorial Day holiday.  it was very busy then, but we had no problems with parking any of the days we were there


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 3, 2016)

PassionForTravel said:


> We are currently booked into Parc Solei because I thought I read it was the nicest. But comments on another thread about Tuscany have me questioning my decision. Tuscany is still available for our dates so I could switch. I've read a bunch of the reviews about both properties and they are all good, so now it's do I switch or stay with what we have.
> 
> Ian



My wife and I are staying at Parc next month,  we have been to Orlando before, but never stayed at HGVC.  I agree there is a lot differing opinions on the locations..

In some ways the internet makes you keep second guessing your decisions as there is just so much information available..


----------



## JM48 (Aug 3, 2016)

If you have to park up front near the check in entrance they have
the electric carts there to shuttle you to any building you desire.
 I have driven thru after mid-night & the drivers were still hanging around 
waiting to help.

JM


----------



## Gryphoak (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks all.  I do not mind a walk from car to room at all.  I was actually worried thinking there were not enough spots AT ALL for everyone!


----------



## jeffgreyor (Aug 16, 2016)

Tuscany is one of my favorite Orlando timeshares. everyone seems to walk around the lake, so we end up chatting with people from our porch.  it's beautiful and more approachable than parc soleil.


----------



## Duanerice (Aug 20, 2016)

Never been to Tuscany but have stayed at Parc a few times.  I really like it.  It isn't that far from the restaurants down by Lake Buena Vista.  Went down there many times.
enjoy


----------



## escapeartist (Aug 22, 2016)

*Tuscany HGVC in Feb.*

My daughter and I stayed there for a week last Feb. 2016 and really liked it. Good location for getting on the high way, loved the pool and lagoon in middle of the site (good for morning walks!), and the parking wasn't a problem the week we were there.  Highly recommended.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 30, 2016)

I have to laugh a little when I hear Parc Soleil referred to as in "the middle of nowhere". It's on Palm Parkway, about 2 minutes from restaurants and shopping near the Disney entrance and Crossroads shopping center. If you don't have a car, perhaps it's not convenient to walk but otherwise it's very close and easy to get to many places including the theme parks.


----------

